# Sheilas New Knickers



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

Sheila bought a pair of crutchless knickers in an attempt to spice up her dead sex-life...

She puts them on, together with a short skirt and sits on the lounge suite opposite Bruce.

At strategic moments she uncrosses her legs and slowly recrosses them …

Finally Bruce asks:
”Are you wearing crutchless knickers?”

“Y-e-s,” she answers with a seductive smile.

“Thank goodness for that …. I thought the stuffing was coming out of the lounge suite.”


----------



## Phantom (Jul 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> Sheila bought a pair of crutchless knickers in an attempt to spice up her dead sex-life...
> 
> She puts them on, together with a short skirt and sits on the lounge suite opposite Bruce.
> 
> ...



https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27991463/pw.wav


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

_Don't think the heart will take all this laughing _


----------



## Casper (Jul 13, 2013)

_*Love that one Jillaroo......

*_:hee:


----------



## Casper (Jul 13, 2013)

Phantom said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27991463/pw.wav



_*Phants......I can't access that link......is there another way to check it out.....
*_lease:


----------



## Phantom (Jul 14, 2013)

Casper said:


> _*Phants......I can't access that link......is there another way to check it out.....
> *_lease:



Sorry no........ It is just a wav file on my computer uploaded to drop box


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_Such a shame Casper it gave me a good laugh:lofl::lofl:_


----------

